# Shadows, Secrets, and the Greater Good: A Tau RPG



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*How ironic it is that as fast as we spread progress and hope throughout the galaxy, the Tyranids spread death and despair. Only united can we hope to stand against them*​-	Aun’shui, Ethereal of the Tau Empire​
++Excerpts from the Vior’la Library of Battle:

The setting is the Fuish’Or Sept on the Northern Border of the mighty Tau Empire. The year, by human standards, is 751, M41. Fuish’Or is a small Tau world that was settled during the Second Expansion era and was a major agri-world; being a larger producer of Shuto’Kals (a form of plasma used in Tau weaponry). However, in the year 800 M41 a large Imperial fleet fell upon the planet and quickly secured the capital settlement. However, the Tau defenders put up a staunch defense and the war ground into a stalemate with both sides taking excessive casualties from trench warfare. To the Ethereals back on Tau, the attack seemed much unobserved, random to say the least, and therefore required an answer. They dispatched one of their own; a commander by the name of Aun’o Vior’la Sui’na who’s reputation had been won upon the battlefield against the humans in the recent expansion. Upon arriving in system, Aun’o Vior’la’s forces ran into a serious engagement in which a majority of his forces were wiped out. Now, with what is left of his force, Aun’o Vior’la orbits Fuish’Or and plans his next move in uncovering the mystery behind the mysterious attack. 

…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….

Alright, you are a member of Aun’o Vior’la Sui’na's cadre, each in charge of a fighting unit in his forces. You each possess a squad under your command, and depending on what position you take it can be 5 to 20 warriors. Being in orbit you all have been called onto Aun’o Vior’la’s command ship, _The Fire’s Wrath _(as translated) for a military briefing. You all assemble in the command hologram room and wait while other commanders file in. All are called to arms (Tau’s version of attention) when Aun’o Vior’la enters the room and the massive hologram machine purrs and produces a 4D image of Fuish’Or. The commander places himself in the center of the hologram and uses a laser pointer to mark key targets as he begins his brief.

“Fellow Fire Cast commanders, I welcome you in the name of the Greater Good that we might better understand the situation around us here. You are all well aware of the situation this planet is in, as given by your earlier information packets. Now I will explain the actual situation and what I plan to do. I was sent by my brothers, the Great Ethereals, to uncover the truth as to why the barbaric humans would launch such an unprovoked attack upon our great empire. I think my tacticians from the Earth and Water Castes have deciphered part of the riddle here,” and a red dot appeared over a large crater in the northern reaches of the planet.

“This crater seems to be nothing but natural, but upon second inspection we noticed that the humans have actually got a massive underground excavation going on. This is being conducted by the humans Earth Caste called………,” the commander reached over to a drone and looked quickly at the screen.

“Ah yes, the Mechanicus. Least to say this seems to be very important, for no other area of the planet is as heavily fortified, even the space port. They seem to have donated massive amounts of resources to this project, and I personally believe that they are looking for, or trying to recover, something of extreme importance. As such, we cannot allow this to happen, and we must find out what it is they seek.” He paused, taking in a deep breath and shuffling his hooves.

“Therefore, we shall launch a preemptive strike upon this site and take it over. However, we must do this quickly for another; more grave threat is upon us.” Again, he had the drone zoom the map out to the surrounding systems where a red tendril was moving from the eastern area of the map. 

“This is a remnant of the Y’he (Tyranid) fleet known as Naga. A portion of it has broken off and is moving at good speed towards the planet. Therefore, as the highest ranking cadre here, I have already ordered the evacuation of the civilian population and soon the military forces. However, while this is going on, we will launch our attack, and take over the facility. That concludes my briefing; return to your men and prepare them for the upcoming campaign. May the Greater Good guide you.” Aun’o Vior’la had the drone shut down and left the room. All the commanders file out and return to their respective area/ships.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, heres my second attemptk:. I ask that you first create your character and then pick and choose your squad; the reason given that once the leader has been made, the troopers you develop will be better suited for your dude. Use this link to help develop a name and the Lexicanium.com site if you need any further help (http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Tau_Lexicon). I’m looking for a group of six, more can join as we go but once I have a decent amount I will start up. 

Below is the template I’ like you to use……………..

Name:

Age: (Most Tau live shorter lives than humans so anywhere between 28-45)

Personality:

Appearance: (optional)

History:

Equipment: (See below)

Squad: (See Below)

Alright, below are the squads left in Aun’o Vior’la’s battle force. Please choose one and then work upon the men in the squad. Remember FIRST COME FIRST SERVED:victory:!!!

Commander Aun’o Vior’la= Me, Emporershand89

Battle suit Unit= Captain Fatty(This person commands a small unit of 5 Crisis battle suit that will act as the mobile armor unit of the force. He may take 4 suits of the same type, but may customize his own suit.)

Hammerhead Tank Unit= spacemarine00 (This person will command a unit of 3 Hammerhead tanks that will act as the heavy hitter of the force. He may choose only take Railgun and Burst Cannons but his command vehicle may take a Ion Cannon)

Pathfinder Team= Therizza(This person leads a three man squad that is the reconnaissance “eyes and ears” of the force)

Kroot Squad= chaoslovespussy2012 (This person leads a unit of 20 Kroot armed with rifles and close combat weapons, and will act as the melee unit of the force. He may be a Shaper or a regular Kroot)

Vespid or Gue'vesa Auxiliaries= Anfo (This person can choose between a Vespid squad of five or a squad of 10 human mercenaries (the Gue’vesa). He will act as part of the footsloggers)

Fire Warrior Teams= _Serpion5_ (People who choose this type of unit will lead a squad of 8 Fire Warriors. Units may take one special weapon from the Tau armory. There can be as many Fire Teams as people want them)

_*RULES:*_

- Refrain from GM’ing please. I’m more laxed on it than others, but don’t go too far.
- No killing other characters
- No extreme hatred or competitions between characters. Remember, these are Tau who are genuinely united for the Greater Good.
- I'm the GM, I reserve the right to have a character altered if needed 
- Have fun, don’t be afraid to be rigid with the story, and get creative with it.
- Also, please no once a week posters. I’m looking for committed people that will post within a 1-3 days. I am willing to work with people if something happens. After a week’s time your character will be put on hold, and 2 weeks will see the termination of your Tau character.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*The Greater Good?*

Shadows and secrets? Sounds interesting, thanks for bringing this to my attention. k:

Having read the options, I have to conclude that nowhere is better than on the frontlines with only your own abilities to guide you. Sure, a battlesuit or tank sounds fun, but I`ve chosen to lead a Fire Warrior Team.



Name: Shas`Ui Tak`El. (Made up name, means Aggressive Paladin.)

Age: 32

Personality: A good sense of humour in times of peace but unusually aggressive in combat, even for a fire warrior. Despite this unpredictable personality, His squadmates and his commander rest assured that they can count on his loyalty.

Appearance: Wears his combat fatigues and armour most of the time. Other than that appears typical of a tau male warrior of the Fire Caste. Helmet is marked with a red streak from visor to back tip.

History: Mostly unremarkable, Tak`El has served his caste and the ethereals with nothing but unwavering loyalty and devotion since his training began as a child. His entire life has been utterly dedicated to his career, and no amount of doubt or failure will dissuade him.

Tak`El`s father was once a bodyguard to a venerable Shas`O, and his ambitious young son looks forward to the day when he might one day follow in his father`s footsteps.

Equipment: Pulse Rifle with built in Markerlight, Bonding Knife. (Is this okay?)

Squad: Seven Fire Warriors; Six Pulse Rifles, One Pulse Carbine with Markerlight.

I will name the squad members as they make accomplishments. (just like I do on TT :biggrin


Kirion: Pulse Carbine and Markerlight.
Ferrika: Pulse Rifle. (dead)
Tyonn: Pulse Rifle.
Narik: Pulse Rifle.
Bi`Tel (wounded)
-
-


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, its good, your history's lacking, but besides that pritty good, welcome aboard


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, tell me what you think

Name: Shas’o Hynsui

Age: 39

Appearance: Your typical Tau, has a burn on his left hand from combat.

History: Hynsui was an aspiring commander until one day he pissed off Shas’o Vria, the famed 
Hammerhead commander during the fight for an Stage Two Expansion colony. Since then he has been trying to work his way back up the chain of command and re-assert himself as a commander.

Equiptment: Bonding Knife, Pulse Grenades, Plasma Pistol

Squad: Two normal Hammerhead tanks with rail guns and Burst repeaters. His command tank has an Ion cannon instead of the usual Railgun.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

alright, another taker, keep coming guys. spacemarine00, alittle bit more on your dude, its so thin man


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Pathfinder

Name: Shas’ui Savon Shas'len'ra

Age: 32

Personality: Cold and calculating, Savon Shas'len'ra enjoys his job of marking targets for destruction, knowing that even though he may not fire the killing shot, he has aimed it with skill and precision. Savon Shas'len'ra believes that the doctrine of the Mont’ka is superior to that of the Kauyon, but will not dissent from his orders if told to aide in an ambush. Savon would gladly lay down his life for the Greater Good, just as any of the Fire Caste would. He maintains strict discipline within his squad and trains with his squad members regularly in firing drills, infiltration drills and physical fitness.

Appearance: Savon Shas'len'ra is shorter than the average Tau, aiding him in his team’s stealth missions. His and his squad's armor is dull gray.

History: Having served the Greater Good for 10 years as a Pathfinder, Savon Shas'len'ra has honed his skills against many foes. He has served in the line of duty against Ork incursions as well as against Tyranid splinter fleets, and is practiced in his art. 

Equipment: Savon Shas'len'ra uses a well maintained Rail Rifle with a built in marker light. He also carries a bonding knife as well as photon grenades.

Squad: 3 Pathfinders, each equipped with a Pulse Carbine with marker light and photon grenades.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I don't know a whole lot about the tau (japanese space-commies), so here I go..

*Name:*Graviel Turker

*Age:*34

*Personality:* Despite his features, Graviel isn't a mean man. He is strict. He will not accept nothing under perfect. He also cares little for command structure. Causing him to start yelling at higher ranking officers. 

*Appearance:*Graviel is a Tall skinny human with a long pointy face. His skin is so tight on his skin that it seems if he smiles his face will crack. Graviel wears, in addition to his uniform, a short cape that covers his left side, covering his gun and sword sheaths.

*History:*Graviel joined the greater good three months ago, and is still trying to get used to the new society. Graviel was almost not accepted to become a Gue'vesa, because he was captured and told to either die or serve the greater good. Graviel chose life. However some still doubt his loyalties to the castes.

*Equipment:*Autoguns, sword auto-pistol.

*Squad:*Gue'vesa Auxiliaries


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Out of curiosity, EmperorsHand, is your character a Commander or an Ethereal? I ask because you call him a Commander, yet "Aun" means Ethereal. I just want to clear this up before we start?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, actually, i should have made that clear. My guy is an Ethereal, and he's in charge of all of you to uncover the item in question. good point Serpion5.

Therizza, Commander Great ????? Tyranids. Whats your dudes name. Other than that your good, really good in fact that I'll rep you.

Ugh, Anfo, space commies, really, hahahah:laugh:. Ok, not really, there like what were slowly becoming. 

Anyway, ahem, use the link above to create a name for your dude. That names not even remotely Tau but it's good if you wanna translate it. Other than that, he's good, more fluff maybe, but A-OK!!

Oh and spacemarineoo(yeah, I'm talking to you brother), gotta have alittle more.


----------



## chaoslovespussy2012 (Aug 16, 2010)

Perfect, my first RPG and its TAU, awesome. Besides Chaos, thats the only army I know anything about. Sweet man, I'll join


Name: Angrekyph Hiok

Age: 46

Appearance: He typical for a kroot, with many scars to prove his name from the battles he’s foughten. Because he is a Shaper, he has consumed DNA over the centuries, giving his claws a sharper edge for close combat, so he looks mean folks.

Personality: Generally friendly, choose who he wants to like and dislike. If your not a warrior, your not his friend. Is vicious in battle, likes to collect trophies, so he has quite the luggage so to speak. Doesn’t like human brains for some reason, very odd for a kroot.

History: Hiok was born on Pech, the kroot home world, and went off to fight for the Tau Empire as part of the duties the Kroot are required to fulfill as members of the Greater Good. Hiok fought across numerous world, taking many big quarry to his name, and earning the rank of Shaper. He joined up with commander Sui’na during one of his forays into human space. He hopes that his Kindred will be able to find some prime human, and hopefully Tyranid, brains to consume that they may grow strong.

Equiptment: Tau Plasma Rifle, Kroot Combat scimitar(if you want to call it that)

Squad: 20 Kroot, and himself. Typical kroot, nothing special


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Haleluya, i was afraid no one would take the kroot. Not bad either for a beginer.

However, I must say that your names alittle um............................out there. Just saying, it might be better to take the pussy out of it, perhaps(but personally, I love it:grin: )

I'd say more on the history perhaps. And do your kroot have a specific DNA line there following. i know you mention the Tyranid DNA, but maybe what exactly he's looking for. Heside that he's good, though if you want you can take the sniper Kroot rifle instead of the pusle carbine, your call


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, my name is messed up? I thought it meant "middle-rank fire-caste silent-death" Tau dude. 

Sheeit I just checked a different translator than the one I used and turns out Tyranids=silent death so I changed it, for the Greater Good you know.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

no, no, no, Therizza, your names good, not you. I'm talking about chaoslovespussy2012, the pussy part, idk if thats actually allowed on this site??

Your names fine my friend, hakuna matata:grin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, sorry that took so long, finally finished up the first half of the story. Alright, I'LL WAIT FOR ONE MORE PERSON TO JOIN AND THEN I WILL START THE ACTION THREAD. I anyone wishes to join after that please PM me and well see about setting you up. I need a battlesuit commander as well as maybe one more fire squad!!


Name: Aun’o Vior’la Sui’na

Age: 49

Personality: Sui’na is friendly by nature, and generally prefers to get along with people than be their enemies. However, he’s very reserved, carefully selecting who he likes and dislikes, making hard to read sometimes. In battle he tends to be reserved as well, saving the hoot’in and haller’in for when all is said and done. He has a deep hatred of Tyranids after fighting them along the Empire Eastern border in the past decade as part of the Second Expansion phase.

History: As most Ethereals are, Sui’na was born on Tau, and raised in the hidden site of Gui’zhio. Here, like his Ethereal brethren, he was school in wisdom, art, literature, war, beauty, patience, and many other things that such great leaders need in spreading the Greater Good. As he grew older he progressed down the path of a warrior, preferring to be on the front lines than giving speeches across the inter-planetary net. Therefore, he was sent across space on missions of great importance, fighting Tyranids, ork raiders, humans, and even rogues Diemrg. 

About 20 years ago he was given his own command, and fought in some of the later wars of the Damocles crusade. Now he has been given a chance to prove himself, but also because he is the best at deciphering an enemy’s movement. He now heads to Fuish ‘Or to find the hidden meanings among the sands and try to answer a most puzzling riddle.

Equipment: Double Bladed Honor Blade of Tau (power sword), Battle Armor of Ethereal

Squad: 5 Elite Honor Guard with Pulse Carbine, Bonding Knives, and Shield Drones.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

My guy is a human, not a tau...grah if you read the history you'd understand.


----------



## chaoslovespussy2012 (Aug 16, 2010)

hey man, don't bash my name, not cool man. I like it, besides, chaos loves pussy, were panzies, hahaahahaha:grin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry man, no offense, by the way read my PM chaos, we gotta talk

Yeah Anfo, sorry I thought you were playing a Tau commander. It alright though. He should take a Tau name, however, but I'll let you make the call. It's traditional that once you join the Greater Good you adhere to the Tau system of doing things.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Always loved battle suits, I'll take 'em

Name: Shas'vre Vior'la Uri'en Kles'tak

Age: 43

Personality: Very serious, likes to get straight to the point when in conversation and dislikes battlefield humour. His choice of title hints that he may have a sense of humour but he hides it well. 

Appearance: Pretty standard for a Tau except for the bionic arm, which he gained after his was blown off in an explosives accident.

History: Born into the fire caste, he began training at a very young age and was soon one of the best soldiers in the squad. He completed his trial by fire with no incident, even managing to save a Shas'O from death after he ejected from his suit. He also had an affinity for explosives and was soon made the squads demolition expert. Several years later during the third phase expansion wars, after he was made into a Shas'Ui, Uri'en (his given name) was tasked with leading his squad in an assault against an imperial city. Snipers and heavy weapons barricaded in a tall building were shredding the Tau warriors so Uri'en, doing what he does best, managed to assault into the lower levels of the building and began to plant explosives, which his whole squad was equipped with. After their escape and the detonation, a large shard of metal flew at Uri'en and took off his arm, earning him the nickname Kles'tak, which he eventually accepted as an official title.

A few years, and victories, later, he was given the title of Shas'vre and the ability to lead a squad of XV8 crisis suits, which he quickly accepted.

Equipment: Two missile pods, drone controller, 2 gun drones, hard wired target lock

Squad: Shas'ui Sai'tan, Shas'ui Veron, Shas'ui Dai'nao, Shas'ui Jesui
All armed with a missile pod, plasma rifle, hard wired target lock and a drone controller with 2 gun drones each. (If you don't like the amount of gun drones, let me know)

The squad has completed their Ta'lissera ritual.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow, Fatty ,thats awesome:shok:. I literally did that smily face's impression when I read it. Good job man.

ALRIGHT, WE GOT THE LAST MAN. IF ANYONE ELSE WISHES TO JOIN WHILE THE RPG IS IN PROGRESS, PLEASE CONTACT ME BY PM OR EMAIL AND WE'LL WORK YOU IN.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

you didn't forget about me in the action thread, right emperorshand?


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

damn, hahaha, bro, you fell


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, Therizza, I'm soooooooooooooooooooo sorry man, I totally skipped over you. I have just updated it, so your in, and as a gift I gave you some firepower. Again, I apologize, that was a serious mistake on my part.

Spacemarine00(MARK!!!!), those types of comments arn't allowed. sorry brother, this is a serious place, not a Facebook page


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

question, does my dialog sound Tau-ish? trying to get it right.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's ok. Keep in mind were english, so tell it in english, but use the more old guy wisdom type speech when your write. Remember, the Tau, for all their tech and brutality, are a race of knowledge seekers.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Run? Really?! I don`t think so, we`ve come this far so we might as well keep going.

Besides, I`m like, one of the main heroes of the story. The laws of storytelling dictate that I`ll be fine. :laugh:

...Unless you`re secretly Dan Abnett... :shok:


No, but seriously, I don`t want to overstretch. But at the same time, my team is now in an alien bunker cut off from immediate reinforcements. Caution has gone to the wind at this point.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry to take so long to post in the action thread. i've been moving back into school so i was kind of busy.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It is with regret that I must inform all of you who are partaking in this RP that emporershand is no longer with us on Heresy. He has been banned, and as such this RP no longer has a GM; if someone would like to step forward then they are free to do so, otherwise my apologies to you all but it looks like this one must come to an early close.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am already GMing, but if nobody else wants it or takes it in a week, I will assume control, if that is okay, Darkreever?


EDIT: Never mind. I can`t do it justice without knowing eh89`s original plot idea. Sorry guys, I take my leave.


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

What are you talking about darkreveer, my brothers still on. Stop making false acusations.

Sorry brother, I'm back now, i got my new computer up and running. I'll post now.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

spacemarine00 said:


> What are you talking about darkreveer, my brothers still on. Stop making false acusations.
> 
> Sorry brother, I'm back now, i got my new computer up and running. I'll post now.



Wtf? From since when has he NOT been banned?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

spacemarine00 said:


> What are you talking about darkreveer, my brothers still on. Stop making false acusations.
> 
> Sorry brother, I'm back now, i got my new computer up and running. I'll post now.


Attitude boyo. At the time, Emperorshand _was_ banned. Darkreever did what he had to do. Now, he is back, so yeah. Perhaps you should have looked into the situation before saying anything? Just a general tip that, but yeah, Darkreever wasn't making false acusations. Stop accusing him of doing something? See, it works both ways :victory:


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, your right dark angel. I should have. However, please understand that I feel that darkreveer often bullies my big brother. So please see where I come from.

However, your right about that, i will look into why he was banned.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

spacemarine00 said:


> Yeah, your right dark angel. I should have. However, please understand that I feel that darkreveer often bullies my big brother. So please see where I come from.
> 
> However, your right about that, i will look into why he was banned.


If you feel like a member of staff is bullying someone then please report him to another member of staff- considering emporershand's attitude I personally wouldn't class it as bullying though, but that doesn't mean others would feel the same.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So he`s not banned? Then I`m in, I`m in. :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not really getting a feel for this roleplay. Feel free to kill my character off in an epic fashion or hand him off to someone else.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright, well guys, it was a good run, but I guess I took to much time getting to the actual story. I thank all of you who played and participated, especially you Serpion5, your unwavering support was very helpful. However, people have vanished, and we are getting nowhere, so I'm ending this one.

As for your Mark(spacemarine00), my problems are my own. I know you want to help, but please stay out of it brother. Trust me, though I would call it bullying, no one else is gonna beleive me at this point, so please don't get involved in my problems


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Damnit! I wanted to find out what was in the tunnel!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Alright, well guys, it was a good run, but I guess I took to much time getting to the actual story. I thank all of you who played and participated, especially you Serpion5, your unwavering support was very helpful. However, people have vanished, and we are getting nowhere, so I'm ending this one.
> 
> As for your Mark(spacemarine00), my problems are my own. I know you want to help, but please stay out of it brother. Trust me, though I would call it bullying, no one else is gonna beleive me at this point, so please don't get involved in my problems


Ah, well. We all live and learn. :thank_you:



Therizza said:


> Damnit! I wanted to find out what was in the tunnel!


The 40kverse is full of unexplained mysteries. Here`s another.


----------



## spacemarine00 (Jul 25, 2010)

I understand brother, but why'd you end it, i wanted to see how the invasion would play out with discovery of the standard contruct template thingy. It would have been a nice twist.

Ah well, will you be starting another one soon I hope???


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

It's Standard Template Construct(hence STC). It died Mark, leave it. anyway, I'm brainstorming a new idea, so well see how that goes. 

Hopefully people will like the more competative type I'm gonna try.


----------

